# Грыжа 11мм. Оперировать или лечить?



## Leonika2030 (17 Дек 2015)

Доброго времени суток уважаемые Доктора и опытные форумчане. Очень необходима ваша помощь. У меня поясничная грыжа 11мм. Впервые о ее размерах я узнал года 2 назад. При сильном обострении. Сделал мрт. Болел примерно полтора месяца, лечился у невролога. У хирургов на консультации небыл. Пролечился медикаментозно, через пол года сьездил к народному целителю и все хорошо. Все хорошо продолжалось год. А вот 6 ноября, на работе потихоньку начались боли в пояснице и в левой ноге. Взял больничный. Недельку попил таблеточки и стало легче. Уже думал выписываться... Но вечером поездив на авто меня скрутило в колачик. Жена довезла до дома. Еле поднялся. Вызвали скорую, они поставили укол. Стало полегче, немного разогнулся. Утром опять скорую. Поехали в больницу. Встать на ноги не могу. Боль адская в левую ногу и в пояснице. Нести некому. Вобщем как сознание не потерял пока дошел до машины незнаю. В больнице сделали КТ. Большая выпавшая в канал грыжа. Надо резать. Положили в хирургию. От операции я отказался. Всем отделением меня уговаривали. Я невкакую. Подержали 3 дня поделали капельницы и выпнули домой. Взял направление в неврологию. Мест нет. Сказали приходить через 3 недели. Попал на дневной стационар. Уколы, капельницы. Стало немного лучше. Спина выпрямилась. Подошла очередь в отделение. Мест опять нет. Положили в хигургию но не на операцию а полечить. К тому времени боли в спине прошли. Болела левая нога по ходу нерва от ягодицы и до бедра, тянущая боль в икре и онемия в пальцах ноги. Пропал ахилов рефлекс и на насок я встать не мог, хромал на левую ногу.  В отделении поставили КТ блокаду дипроспан. Особых улучшений я не заметил. На следующий онемела стопа с наружной стороны а боль в икре почти не уменьшилась. Сейчас делают капельницы, уколы, магнит, электрофорез, лфк. Каждый день приходят добрые хирурги и промывают мозги необходимостью оперировать. Говорят что сила в ступне может уже и не вернуться и чтоб не было хуже, надо резать. На сегодняшний день сетуация такая: самое удобное и безболезненое положение сидя, на животе лежать больно в ноге по нерву, сплю на боку и немного на спине. Лежа не сильная онемия в ступне иногда по наружной стороне всей ноги. Когда долго  (более 15мин)стою или хожу немеет почти по всей ноге. На левый носочек подняться не могу. В икроножной мышце боль немного уменьшилась но всеравно хромаю на нее слабость в икре. Хирурги меня запугали капитально. Незнаю что мне делать. Оперировать не хочу. Но и с отнявшейся ногой остаться не хочу. Как мне быть!? 1.5 года назад была похожая сетуация. Только вместо онемии была сильная боль в стопе и в итоге все прошло. Помогите принять правельное решение.


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2015)

*Leonika2030*, Юрий, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Дек 2015)

Показания к оперативному лечению имеются. Только вот оперироваться нужно не в общехирургическом отделении, а в нейрохирургическом.


----------



## Leonika2030 (18 Дек 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Показания к оперативному лечению имеются. Только вот оперироваться нужно не в общехирургическом отделении, а в нейрохирургическом.


Я сейчас какраз в нейрохирургии нахожусь. То что показания есть это понятно. Но можно ли обойтись без операции? И сколько по времени еще можно попробовать полечиться чтоб без последствий (чтоб нога не отнялась)?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Дек 2015)

Leonika2030 написал(а):


> Помогите принять правельное решение.


Динамика положительная. Надо продолжать лечение: мануальная терапия + УВТ. Про операцию подробнее здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/#post-202589


----------



## Leonika2030 (18 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Динамика положительная. Надо продолжать лечение: мануальная терапия + УВТ. Про операцию подробнее здесь:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/#post-202589


Спасибо Леонид Михайлович. Да динамика положительная. Боль в икроножной почти прошла. На данный момент сохранилась не сильная боль в ягодице. И очень сильно меня беспокоит (психологически беспокоит) онемение и слабость в икроножной. Есть вероятность что это излечится без операции?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Дек 2015)

Leonika2030 написал(а):


> Спасибо Леонид Михайлович. Да динамика положительная. Боль в икроножной почти прошла. На данный момент сохранилась не сильная боль в ягодице. И очень сильно меня беспокоит (психологически беспокоит) онемение и слабость в икроножной. Есть вероятность что это излечится без операции?


Шансы полностью вылечить без операции более 65%, но без УВТ вряд будет результат.


----------



## Leonika2030 (18 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Шансы полностью вылечить без операции более 65%, но без УВТ вряд будет результат.


У УВТ я так понял разные методики?

А не опасно мануалить при моем диагнозе?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Дек 2015)

Leonika2030 написал(а):


> У УВТ я так понял разные методики?


Да. Я разработал мультичастотную фокусирующую УВТ специально для лечения грыж.


Leonika2030 написал(а):


> А не опасно мануалить при моем диагнозе?


Если мануальный терапевт квалифицированный - нет.


----------



## Leonika2030 (21 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Да. Я разработал мультичастотную фокусирующую УВТ специально для лечения грыж.


Да.... Жаль что я не в Ставрополе!
Скажите а слабость в стопе (при постановке ноги на носок) это результат отмирания нерва или это реакция мышцы на боль?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Дек 2015)

До отмирания дело вряд ли дойдет, но ишемия нерва наблюдается.


----------



## Leonika2030 (22 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> До отмирания дело вряд ли дойдет, но ишемия нерва наблюдается.


Ишемия это сдавление?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Дек 2015)

Leonika2030 написал(а):


> Ишемия это сдавление?


Да


----------



## Leonika2030 (22 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Да


Сегодня меня выписали из хирургии. Т.к. оперировать не соглашаюсь. Состояние следующее: сидеть, лежать, могу без проблем. Когда встаю вертикально появляется онемение в стопе и чувствуется слабость в стопе. При хотьбе хромаю на левую ногу. При длительной хотьбе появляется не значительная боль в левой ягодице. Боли за неделю значительно снизили. Хирург сказал чтоб всеже с операцией не тянул. Вот и незнаю опять как быть. Ухудшений нет. Улудшение есть. Продолжать лечение или всеже подискивать местечко для операции.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Дек 2015)

Leonika2030 написал(а):


> Продолжать лечение


Но это должно быть правильное лечение. В соответствии с данными выше рекомендациями.


----------



## Leonika2030 (24 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но это должно быть правильное лечение. В соответствии с данными выше рекомендациями.


Спасибо большое.


----------



## Leonika2030 (26 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. В ноябре у меня началась обострение. Вот уже 3,5 месяца нахожусь на больничном, но просвета так и невидно. Проколол и выпил уже все что только возможно. Обошел и объехал всех шаманов и знахарей, но безрезультатно. Собираюсь на операцию. Может кто-нибудь подскажет у кого лучше прооперироваться в Перми а к кому лучше не ходить.
Вообще резаться очень не хочу, но грыжа 1.1мм и справиться с ней не могу
Хотел добавить ссылку на свою историю болезни но не могу найти ее. Заново расписывать не буду.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Фев 2016)

Leonika2030 написал(а):


> Обошел и объехал всех шаманов и знахарей, но безрезультатно.


А надо было объезжать специалистов...
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/#post-202589


----------



## Leonika2030 (26 Фев 2016)

*Леонид Михайлович*, Я именно так и делал т.к. ходить более 10 мин. не могу надо посидеть...


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2016)

*Leonika2030*, Юрий, здравствуйте!
Сообщения перенесены в созданную Вами ранее тему.


----------

